# Soundiron rises from the ashes of Tonehammer - Free Updates Released



## kriztofo (Aug 1, 2011)

SOUNDIRON ANNOUNCES SITE-WIDE GRAND OPENING SALE
Multiple Library Updates Released Including Requiem Light 2.0 and Emotional Piano 2.0

In the wake of the dissolution of Tonehammer Inc., we are pleased to announce the birth of Soundiron LLC., where many of the Tonehammer libraries will live on. Soundiron is staffed by a number of ex-Tonehammer employees and is dedicated to producing equally stunning virtual instrument libraries. As a group of talented recording engineers, scripters and instrument programmers Soundiron is determined to follow our mantra of quality – deep-sampling, realism, playability, creativity and precision.

As part of our grand opening celebration, we are having a site-wide sale where *ALL* products are 15% off. This sale will be active from August 1 to August 10, 2011.

In addition to the sale, we are also announcing the release of much-requested major updates for 10 of our existing libraries as we continue to offer the best support for all of our libraries we can. We love all of our libraries, no matter how old they might be and we want them all to live up to their full potential. The libraries that are receiving “2.0” updates from day one are: *Requiem Light, Emotional Piano, Clack, Little Epic Percussion, Bamboo Stick Ensemble, Bizarre Sitar, Frendo, Bronze Bin, Lakeside Pipe Organ and Cylindrum*. The updates for all the above libraries include much improved playability, mapping fixes and the introduction of a custom, automatable user interface. As a heart-filled thank you to all of our loyal customers, we are offering these updates to existing owners of the libraries *FREE OF CHARGE*. We will be rolling out these updates over the next few days and existing owners should be receiving an upgrade e-mail soon. If you do not receive an e-mail within a week, please contact us at [email protected]

*http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/choirs/requiem-light/ (REQUIEM LIGHT 2.0)* – The missed and mourned affordable epic choir is finally back and better than ever!

*New Features:*


Improved Marcatos with Sustaining Loops and Release functionality.
Polyphonic Legato for Poly-Sustain patches (full choir and soloists).
Fast Poly-Sustains now with Releases.
New master Sustains patch with complete range of vowel sounds to choose from and blend in real-time.
Collection of custom ambient and effect presets built from the Requiem Light Samples themselves.

*Bug Fixes:*


Fixed note placement in true legato patches (notes are no longer shifted an octave)
Improved the UI to be completely automatable by midi controllers and host sequencers.
Added a knob for Legato speed control as well as release sample volume controls.
Legato tweaks.
Playability fixes.
Various other fixes.







*http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/pianos/emotional-piano/ (EMOTIONAL PIANO 2.0)* – The much-loved soft, nuanced cinematic piano library also received a lot of TLC from the Soundiron crew. Version 2.0 features a brand new custom user interface and a wide range of special fx controls using Kontakt’s built-in effects. Key mapping and release sample volume has been carefully tuned and tweaked to make Emotional Piano more playable and realistic than ever before. The new version also includes a new, proprietary voice-capping technology that helps keep voice count under control and reduce the amount of background build-up when an excessive amount of notes are left ringing.






These 10 updates are only the first of many to come as we at Soundiron strive to provide top-quality support for ALL of our libraries. Keep your eyes on http://www.soundiron.com this week as we announce a blockbuster new release and updates for more of our classic items.


----------



## jtenney (Aug 1, 2011)

Downloading Requiem Light approximately 20 minutes after the site went up. I sure have been anticipating this one!!


----------



## KMuzzey (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats Mike! Looking forward to the new stuff!

Kerry


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 1, 2011)

Yup, downloading too - irresistible. Looks v fast as well.

EDIT - oh, looks like Amazon throttles (my ISP doesn't) - suddenly slowed from an esitimated 1/2 hour to 4 hours.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 1, 2011)

Ah cool, I've got quite a few of these (some of them only just in the Tonehammer sale).

Good luck Mike. Really looking forward to seeing what you come up with.

Matt


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 1, 2011)

All looks great!

I was just wondering how I can download the update for Emotional Piano?


----------



## greggg (Aug 1, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> All looks great!
> 
> I was just wondering how I can download the update for Emotional Piano?



Hi Dan!

We will be rolling out the instrument updates over the next couple of days, starting with our higher-profile items first (Requiem Light, Emotional Piano, etc.). Existing owners should be receiving an upgrade e-mail very soon. Thank you!

~Gregg


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad to see both of you up and running with the new companies.

It seems kind of weird that Requiem Lite and Pro are split between the two companies. Does this mean no upgrade from Lite to Pro? And does that mean it's possible there will be separate patch/interface updates taking the two in different directions?


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome news. Can't wait to check out the updates!


----------



## David Story (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi! Is the update useful for Requiem Pro?


----------



## Nostradamus (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice, but I still miss a configurable velocity curve for EP.


----------



## Studio E (Aug 1, 2011)

I Love You...........that's all.


----------



## greggg (Aug 1, 2011)

David Story @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> Hi! Is the update useful for Requiem Pro?



Unfortunately the update is exclusively for Requiem Light users and will not work with Requiem Pro. Since the two products are now owned by separate companies there can be no cross-grade or upgrade offerings. Starting with the current update to Requiem Light 2.0, I believe the two products will head in different directions as far as patch/interface updates. Thanks!

~Gregg


----------



## rpaillot (Aug 1, 2011)

greggg @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> David Story @ Mon Aug 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! Is the update useful for Requiem Pro?
> ...



So you mean Requiem light is soundiro and Requiem Pro is 8daio ?
And so there wont be any requiem pro 2.0 ? or maybe one but with different features than the light one ?


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 1, 2011)

rpaillot @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> So you mean Requiem light is soundiro and Requiem Pro is 8daio ?



Yep, they're listed as such on the two websites.


----------



## Folmann (Aug 1, 2011)

Requiem Pro will be updated in the near future, including looped marcatos and a variety of unannounced features.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 1, 2011)

AWESOME NEWS! Cant wait to try out the update!! Will it still be possible to upgrade from requiem light to requiem pro?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 1, 2011)

I just can share: guys please get Emotional Piano, Requiem Light, and Epic Frame Drums. Those are a high quality products and now is getting cheap. Thanks to Troels (8Dio) and Mike (SoundIron) for creating a nice products

Best,


----------



## dadek (Aug 1, 2011)

Which Tonehammer library was "Bronze Bin"?


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome news Mike. Great to see Rlite back alive.


----------



## Jonik (Aug 2, 2011)

I've got the kontakt player emotional piano but not a full version of kontakt yet. 

If I upgrade to 2.0 I take it that it will no longer be kontakt player? So should I download but not install until I get kontakt ...5? 

Or can I install and continue to use 1.0 in the player but not have access to the 2.0 features?


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 2, 2011)

It seems to me I bought mainly tonehammer products now being marketed by Soundiron, Emotional Piano, Requiem Light, Lakeside Organ etc.
Although I'm looking forward to the free updates I'm wondering how you're going to make any money out of me LOL

Don't be mistaken into thinking I'm complaining o-[][]-o 

Ray


----------



## greggg (Aug 2, 2011)

rayinstirling @ Tue Aug 02 said:


> It seems to me I bought mainly tonehammer products now being marketed by Soundiron, Emotional Piano, Requiem Light, Lakeside Organ etc.
> Although I'm looking forward to the free updates I'm wondering how you're going to make any money out of me LOL
> 
> Don't be mistaken into thinking I'm complaining o-[][]-o
> ...



With new products (coming soon), of course! :wink: Glad you've liked what we've put out so far and we hope you'll enjoy the updates!

~Gregg


----------



## kriztofo (Aug 3, 2011)

E-mails for existing Requiem Light owners on how to update should have just been sent as I type this. As mentioned on our page, the update is currently only for owners of the full version of Kontakt 4.2.3 or later. We are still working on getting a player version ready, and I promise we'll have more information when it's available.

If for some reason you own the original Requiem Light but don't receive an e-mail in the next day or so, please contact [email protected]


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey! thanks for the update to ver. 2
ATM I'm working with a singer/songwriter doing Country Music and I can't really fit Requiem Light into the track we're working on :( 
(little Jonny hasn't broken his neck and gone to heaven)
'looking forward to getting a minute or two with it later in the week.

Cheers


----------



## vrocko (Aug 3, 2011)

Great job.. All the release functions make this library so much more playable than the previous version.


----------



## dfhagai (Aug 4, 2011)

Has the emotional piano update released to?


----------



## FriFlo (Aug 4, 2011)

I got a reply by Mike via email yesterday, it would be sent later that day. I guess they had some problems, because I haven't gotten it, yet. But probably these days ...


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Aug 4, 2011)

Is 8DIO and Soundiron extended branches of Tonehammer? Why are they seperate and "split up"?

Couldn't you just make one and call it amazingsamples.com


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Aug 4, 2011)

Is 8DIO and Soundiron extended branches of Tonehammer? Why are they seperate and "split up"?

Couldn't you just make one and call it amazingsamples.com


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Aug 4, 2011)

Why are 8DIO and Soundiron seperate and "split up"?

Couldn't you just make one and call it amazingsamples.com


----------



## kriztofo (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry about the delay with the Emotional Piano upgrade. We have run into a couple technical issues on our end so the e-mail should be going out sometime later today. Keep in mind that the Emotional Piano 2.0 update will require the full version of Kontakt 4.2.3 or higher for the time being. We are currently working on trying to get a free kontakt player version together.

All of us at Soundiron would love to hear people's thought and opinions on the updates as we roll them out.


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Aug 4, 2011)

Folmann @ Tue Aug 02 said:


> Requiem Pro will be updated in the near future, including looped marcatos and a variety of unannounced features.




GREAT NEWS!!!
I can't wait...


----------



## lumcas (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the Emotional Piano update, downloading as I write...


----------



## reeltracks (Aug 5, 2011)

In the M1 Garand Rifle, did you guys record that distinctive, metallic ping sound when the empty clip gets ejected?

I would actually need that for a current sounddesign project.

Please let me know asap.


----------



## dfhagai (Aug 5, 2011)

Just downloaded and unrared EP2 
Is there anyway to make it visible on the library view, like the old EP?


----------



## MMMusic (Aug 5, 2011)

I bought the EP on the 29th of July - right before the sale ended. However, I haven't received a mail w/ the update. Have you mailed all your customers yet?

best
Mathias


----------



## PasiP (Aug 5, 2011)

dfhagai @ 5.8.2011 said:


> Is there anyway to make it visible on the library view, like the old EP?



The current version only works on the full version of Kontakt. They said there will be a Kontakt player update in the future.


----------



## kriztofo (Aug 5, 2011)

As PasiP mentioned, the "library" view is for official, licensed kontakt player libraries. EP2 is currently only for the full version of Kontakt 4.2.3 or higher, but we are working on getting the updates rolled into a player version. Same with Requiem Light.


----------



## oxo (Aug 6, 2011)

thx soundiron for the great gift, the free requiem light 2.0 for existing owners! you make me happy 

i'm even a little video made ​​in the german language for german user, which shows the marcato improvements v1.0 vs. v2.0 (mp4, ca. 25 mb).


http://www.mediafire.com/?47wktuo5r9d8i5c


----------



## dfhagai (Aug 6, 2011)

> As PasiP mentioned, the "library" view is for official, licensed kontakt player libraries. EP2 is currently only for the full version of Kontakt 4.2.3 or higher, but we are working on getting the updates rolled into a player version. Same with Requiem Light.


I'm not sure I understand... I have kontakt 4.2.3 full version...


----------



## dadek (Aug 6, 2011)

So have all the EP2 upgrade emails gone out? Because I did not get mine... ? Thanks.


----------



## kriztofo (Aug 6, 2011)

@dfhagai

There are two types of products that can be loaded into kontakt: kontakt player libraries and open, unlocked libraries. Emotional Piano 1.0 was a kontakt player library originally, which is why it showed up in kontakt's "Library" tab. Emotional Piano 2.0 is currently only an open, unlocked library, so it can't currently be added to the library tab. This is a limitation in Kontakt. We are working on a library version of Emo 2.0 though.

@dadek

All of the update e-mails should have gone out. If you haven't received yours, please send an e-mail to [email protected] with your full name so we can take care of you.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi, kriztofo, regarding the update e-mails that have gone out, are you referring specifically to the EP update, or also to the other libraries listed in your email of August 1?

"The libraries that are receiving “2.0” updates from day one are:

Requiem Light, Emotional Piano, Clack, Little Epic Percussion, Bamboo Stick Ensemble, Bizarre Sitar, Frendo, Bronze Bin, Lakeside Pipe Organ and Cylindrum."







kriztofo @ Sat Aug 06 said:


> @dadek
> 
> All of the update e-mails should have gone out. If you haven't received yours, please send an e-mail to [email protected] with your full name so we can take care of you.


----------



## Ah_dziz (Aug 6, 2011)

If you dudes have the non updated library just put the new programs in the directory structure of the old library and they'll show up under libraries.


----------



## kriztofo (Aug 6, 2011)

> Hi, kriztofo, regarding the update e-mails that have gone out, are you referring specifically to the EP update, or also to the other libraries listed in your email of August 1?
> 
> "The libraries that are receiving “2.0” updates from day one are:
> 
> Requiem Light, Emotional Piano, Clack, Little Epic Percussion, Bamboo Stick Ensemble, Bizarre Sitar, Frendo, Bronze Bin, Lakeside Pipe Organ and Cylindrum."



So far the only update e-mails to go out were for Requiem Light and Emotional Piano. The others should be going out soon. We chose to roll them out over a period of days to hopefully avoid the webserver melting into a pile of scrap metal. Thanks for being patient everyone!


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 6, 2011)

kriztofo @ Sun Aug 07 said:


> > ....to hopefully avoid the webserver melting into a pile of scrap metal.



Well, if you don't sample that, perhaps I will! :D


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 7, 2011)

kriztofo @ Sat Aug 06 said:


> So far the only update e-mails to go out were for Requiem Light and Emotional Piano. The others should be going out soon. We chose to roll them out over a period of days to hopefully avoid the webserver melting into a pile of scrap metal. Thanks for being patient everyone!



Thanks, that's all I wanted to know on this end. Just making sure I haven't missed anything!


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 8, 2011)

kriztofo @ Sat Aug 06 said:


> @dfhagai
> 
> There are two types of products that can be loaded into kontakt: kontakt player libraries and open, unlocked libraries. Emotional Piano 1.0 was a kontakt player library originally, which is why it showed up in kontakt's "Library" tab. Emotional Piano 2.0 is currently only an open, unlocked library, so it can't currently be added to the library tab. This is a limitation in Kontakt. We are working on a library version of Emo 2.0 though.
> 
> ...



First of all, thanks for the free update, guys!

Not to go to far OT, but if the Quickload function in K4 allowed for individual skins for the Quickload libraries, I doubt anyone who owns full K4 would care which side it shows up on anymore. Even without the skins, the QL function made things super easy for me.


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 20, 2011)

@Soundiron

Emotional Piano 2

Apologies if I've missed your direct reply to me following reporting this issue but not having seen one I'll assume either no one else has noticed this or it's an issue with my setup.

On a PC in Cubase 6 using Kontakt 4.2.3 on an instrument track a reverb setting in Emotion piano 2 is not saved with the project. In fact when coming back to the project not only does the reverb not work but nothing short of removing the instance of Kontakt and re-installing will allow the reverb to be used on the piano.

Regards

Ray

P.S. even saving a piano instrument inc the reverb makes no difference.


----------

